

Under the Hood: Building Facebook Camera - zacharytamas
https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/under-the-hood-building-facebook-camera/10151048033208920

======
viraj_shah
I love these little notes that they (FB Engineering) have been posting. It
gives some nice insight into how at least larger companies develop the
products (both technical and non-technical) including what they take into
consideration.

